

Panoramic views of Moscow subway - helwr
http://russos.livejournal.com/831899.html

======
Malic
I was there last fall and agree, it's pretty fantastic. The only unrealistic
thing about these pics is that they were staged during a down time - the
Moscow Metro (yes, it's proper to call it the "Metro") is used by a lot of
people! It's pretty busy and taking pictures can get in the way of foot
traffic.

------
bkudria
The subway stations are absolutely worth seeing in person. They're incredible.

------
euccastro
Amazing #9, would have made Salvador Dali drool. Funny caption too: "ОМГ!".

------
ksolanki
Beautiful. Any guesses/insights on what software was used to create the
mosaics?

------
veb
That's... beautiful. But the pictures remind me of a skateboard park, heh.

------
jrockway
No people or trains?

------
earl
Coming from nyc's subways -- which look like a place you wouldn't be scared to
enter if you didn't know it's public transport -- Moscow was a shock. The
subways are beautiful, each of the stations is unique, they're clean, and
pretty well maintained.

I keep pondering buying this: <http://www.beeflowers.com/moscowmetro/>

